# String twist chart and more



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

I needed this

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Pass it on!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't even know what I'm looking at.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

tote said:


> I don't even know what I'm looking at.


Interesting...


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting the chart.
This is from a Q & A page.
http://www.bcyfibers.com/FAQs.php

Question: How many twists can be put into a bowstring?
Answer: There are three reasons for twisting a bowstring - 
1. To keep the bundle of strands together 
2. To shorten the string after creep has occurred (adjust draw length)
3. To correct peep rotation 
On a standard compound bow, initially .5 to .75 twists per inch is a suggested range; meaning on a 60" string, you should apply 30 to 45 twists. If you use a material that does not creep, no further twisting will be required. Obviously on single cam strings, more twists may be required because the string is longer. We have found that a higher twist level reduces peep rotation.

As you can see, the chart in post one shows interactions. That is its best use.


----------

